# Strange white line on LCD Monitor(Syncmaster 940N)



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

Strange white line on LCD Monitor(Syncmaster 940N)









CLICK FOR FULL SIZE

You guys have any idea what it is? or how it fix.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it's either something on the screen or perhaps the back light has a problem.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

FWIW, I'm really ticked at Samsung. Have had two monitors go south shortly after 3-year warranty was past. Have a 940A that I'll swap you for the 940N as I don't know when it will work - sometime it will, some times it will display nothing - the latter being most prevalent. Recently replaced it with a ViewSonic 24" WS. My Acer and Hanns-G bought about same time as the 940A, still going strong (3 + years). Rant over - continue.............


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have four of the Hanns-G 19" monitors, bought them over three years ago for $129. They've worked flawlessly all that time, no complaints here.


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> Well, it's either something on the screen or perhaps the back light has a problem.


it cant be back light.. since tried in dark room also.... i thought mby something magnetic made it like that? if so i have search whole table for magnetic items --__-- And also i got Black(not black but darker spot) Like in Left mide upper site of screen is darker spot also.. as White line on pic.... I have no idea how they appear...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The backlight is internal to the monitor and would show up no matter what the room lighting is. Magnetic items will have no effect on an LCD screen.

This sure sounds like the backlight to me.


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> The backlight is internal to the monitor and would show up no matter what the room lighting is. Magnetic items will have no effect on an LCD screen.
> 
> This sure sounds like the backlight to me.


Is there way fix that ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hard to say, but it may not be cost effective.


----------



## Chipzzz (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it possible that a liquid has crept in during cleaning? If so, here is a link to a similar situation with a laptop and how it was remedied: http://www.laptoprepair101.com/laptop/2007/02/03/repair-notebook-lcd-screen/


----------

